# 65L alternative take



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi , here's a new tank , this one is to be an iwagumi , the stem plants are just here to avoid algae , but as it looks kind of good like that i post some pics of it , the iwagumi version , all in eleocharis parvula should come next month , no hardscape changes , i will only remove the stem plants and turn the population to simulans (green neon) only .

hope you like it anyways.

specs:
60*30*36 , 65Liters
light: 36Watts
co2: 1bps industrial
ferts:step1 , brightyK (special light at water changes 1/3 a week)










a few closer pics


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Leave the stem plants! This aquaascape is so refreshing to look at, great job.


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a very simple and well executed aquascape. I just suggest you let the stem plants grow up and out. Hairgrass reminds me of a meadow.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Great Job I would be happy as is.


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, you should totally leave it, it's beautiful imo. 
Really nice to look at .


----------



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

Very very nice
Great job!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Forget the iwagumi, the tank is beautiful with the stems!

If it was me I'd try to tweak the appearance of the stems a little so they look just a tiny little bit ordred. For example the red stem plant in front, the one with the big red leaves doesn't feel exactly right growing there.

Other than that - NICE!

--Nikolay


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting scape! Lots of different leaf types makes this really cool


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree about the stems. There are so many iwagumi tanks out there. This is a nice twist!


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

i will finish this version before to do the iwagumi , i have to work on the left part of the bush , myriophilum does not seem to integrate the bush , it looks too much "separate" , i put some differents stem plants in the myriophilum part (some sp green and indica) .

here's a better picture of the left part , still not perfect though...it's kind of hard to do some nice macro shots with my camera ...i'm working on it










a picture of the full installation , nothing really fancy , no ADA stuff , i try to keep it simple and clean (and cheap), i inject co2 directly into the filter's aspiration , seems to be pretty efficient


----------



## Imiis (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW ... amazing ... cool rocks


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree, the stems look great there, very beautiful!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

The rocks are really nice and fit this layout with the hair grass well. I to agree the stem plant bring life to the scape and keep it interesting.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I personally have never really seen the appeal of Iwagumi...just looks too stark and plain. This tank, though, really pops. Love all the colours and textures you've used. 

Reckon you should just leave it also. Looks sweet, as is.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

It really has a wonderful sense of space. I vote for keep the Rotala's in too! What is the depth of the substrate from front to back? 

All this with only 36 watts of T5(??) lighting?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

seems like nobody wants me to turn it to an iwagumi:Cry: i'll work a bit more on the stem plants parts and i'll see what i'll do

Bunbuku , the light are 36W in T8 
the substrate is 3 cm thick in the front and 15 cm in the back (on the left behind the rock)


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the stems. Probably because they are refreshing in an Iwagumi.

However, you can remove them once you get bored and completely transform the whole layout into a classic minimalist composition. _P. simulans_ would suit perfectly.

The hardscape is lovely.

Good job.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Great to create the contrast between hair grass and colorful stem plant in this Iwagumi layout...


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Lovely tank with clean lines and fresh colors. It really "rocks"!  May I ask you what kind of light do you use ?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice looking tank.
Love the layout with a stems.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

So Nice!


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

A very nice tank

Regards.
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i love the stems in it it looks awesome


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice tank


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

That is _very_ nice. How old is the setup?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

Intros , the lights are 2*18W ada na-lamp

MagpieTear , the setup was 6 or 7 weeks old at the time of the picture , the eleocharis carpet was not fully done and the stem plants part not really thick yet , it is much better now

i've been working on the left part of the stem plants part (the matogrossense part) , i think that it is going to be much better , i'll post some pics soon


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

really nice uses of color !


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news of this tank , the eleocharis carpet starts to be real nice , the final pictures of this version should come soon


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news of this tank , i guess it is over , i'll start the iwagumi next week

hope you like it anyways


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

This tank has been fun to watch. It has also been the best layout I have seen in at least a year. Again, great job!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I really like this scape. It's a simple look, but its very relaxing to look at. One quick question. Is that dward Hairgrass you have as a foreground?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

ch3fb0yrdee , this is eleocharis parvula

jciotti , thank you very much , still there is a lot to watch on the web , here on APC there is a lot of stuning work, still if you want to be stuned hard time i suggest you have a look to the CAU site ....it is something else

about this tank ,it is in my living room , basicaly it is here for my family to see it, at the beginning my wife -who is quite well awared of aquascaping (i mean really)and who is the boss around here btw- wanted some kind of very simple unconventional iwagumi (that explains the "flat" lay out)....now she is bored with this lay out and doesnt even want me to turn this tank to an iwagumi , which was the purpose of this tank....she wants something new (what the f***)....sometimes i wish i was single lol...anyways i'll do the iwagumi ASAP before rescaping this tank


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Eleocharis parvula is the middle size hairgrass right?


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello,

I like the hairgrass and the plants looks fit too.
Good job...
=D>

Johann


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

beautiful tank mate.....and great carpet effect with the elecharis (??) - hairgrass I'm assuming.


----------

